# 722 overheating? Here is my solution.



## dynomonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

My 722 keeps locking up from the Texas heat. So my options were to turn my AC up, move my 722 out of my upstairs, or plug in the Thermaltake MobileFan II External USB Cooling Fan. And presto, the fan works great. You just plug in the usb to the back of the receiver, point the fan in a direction of the holes in the side and the temp drops. I have had no issues since. The cost at frys was 14.00.

http://www.frys.com/product/5442979?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks. I've been looking for something like this.

Wilf


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

The Targus coolmat has also been discussed as being a good solution. The 722 would lay on top of it and it also is powered by USB.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

What if you have an external hard drive connected to USB? Would the fan still work if connected to the front USB while the HD cconnected to the back, or vice versa?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Both USB post are equivalent.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Good idea.

It can work better than the typical laptop cooling pad, IMHO.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

That would work great I bet! Couldn't find one. Thanks for the link. I have 2 laptop coolers. One on the bottom, and another on the top. I added a powered USB hub and never hooked it up except the power part. I am using it to power both coolers. I had one plugged into the front, but it looks sloppy with the cable hanging out of the front.

To answer the one question, yes you can use the front USB for a fan, and the back for EHD. I had that set up for a while until the bottom cooler seemd to not cool it enough and I needed 2 laptop coolers to keep up.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

dynomonkey said:


> My 722 keeps locking up from the Texas heat. So my options were to turn my AC up, move my 722 out of my upstairs, or plug in the Thermaltake MobileFan II External USB Cooling Fan. And presto, the fan works great. You just plug in the usb to the back of the receiver, point the fan in a direction of the holes in the side and the temp drops. I have had no issues since. The cost at frys was 14.00.
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/5442979?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


Not to belittle your idea but the Thermaltake USB fan has been discussed
many times in here as a successful method.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I just set up my 722k recently, so I appreciate this post. Thank you!


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like a good fan. I've been using a 12V 80mm fan to cool the cabinet my 722 (and DVD and Onkyo rcvr. and ext HD) are in, but it's only 26 CFM and doesn't keep it too cool. The CFM on this look much better. Another option might be the USB "desk" fan: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0998139&cm_re=SYBA_fan-_-00-998-139-_-Product But it doesn't give a CFM, my guess is it's a lot higher.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I stopped at my local Sams Club yesterday and saw that they had a couple choices for chill devices. I looked at both the Targus Premium Chill Hub and the Targus Lap Chill Mat. Would it matter which one I use? Right now I am leaning towards the Targus Premium Chill Hub.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/search/searchResults.jsp?searchTerm=targus chill&searchCategoryId=all

http://www.targus.com/us/productlist.aspx?productCategoryId=12


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The laptop coolers may help a little, but the motherboard covers most of the bottom of these units, so to get cooling on top of the MB, you need to pull air out of the left side of the receiver.

I recommend the usb powered fan.

I have an AC powered fan from Hometheatercooling.com (pic attached). 

It was not cheap ($49) but it has been running 2 1/2 years 24/7/365 and still going strong. 

It also blows over the EHD to keep it cooled down.

The fan is really turning, the flash just stopped the motion so you could see all the west Texas dust on everything (I need to clean that again!).


----------



## mark722 (Sep 27, 2007)

dynomonkey said:


> My 722 keeps locking up from the Texas heat. So my options were to turn my AC up, move my 722 out of my upstairs, or plug in the Thermaltake MobileFan II External USB Cooling Fan. And presto, the fan works great. You just plug in the usb to the back of the receiver, point the fan in a direction of the holes in the side and the temp drops. I have had no issues since. The cost at frys was 14.00.
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/5442979?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


I have the same fan and I've found it works best if its placed at the rear left side (looking from the front) blowing out. I had it on the right side and it made no difference in temp. When I put it on the left side, the top of the box was no longer hot to the touch and the Diagnostics page showed a 15 degree temp drop.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I finally bought one of these yesterday from a Sams Club near me http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=179203 I know that this is bus powered, but I am thinking of getting the optional Targus AC Plug for Targus Chill Hub. I have looked at the specifications and I can't seem to find out how much this increases the available power, however. I am guessing that it might be roughly 500 milliamperes, but I can't tell. It looks like the fans will work okay with bus power, but I might use this hub as a place to plug in a USB for other charging purposes. Plus, there is a Promotional Code http://www.retailmenot.com/view/targus.com to get 30 % off. Anyway, does anybody here have the AC Adapter and, if so, can you check the device to see what the power rating it? 
APA09USZ http://www.targus.com/US/product_details.aspx?sku=APA09USZ


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Targus Chill Hub


> USB-Powered
> Fans are powered using a standard USB connection that can be connected to your laptop or computer using a mini-USB cable


So, 500 mA max anyway by a limit from PC specs - you could use ANY new PS adapters (USB connector, 5V) like for cellphone/Kindle.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would suggest getting a 2nd fan. Put one on the right blowing in and one on the left sucking the air out. Here in AZ my cabinet can probably get to 110, as it backs onto the garage.


----------



## elhombre (Oct 4, 2010)

barryaz1 said:


> I would suggest getting a 2nd fan. Put one on the right blowing in and one on the left sucking the air out. Here in AZ my cabinet can probably get to 110, as it backs onto the garage.


can i connect a powered usb hub to the ViP722k and still use my EHD?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes


----------



## mountaintop (Oct 2, 2010)

I have two vip622 and one vip722 and haven't noticed the heat issue yet.
I have the eastern arc so all my receivers are MPEG4 decoding now so I would think it would be worse. I ordered the fans anyway. Thanks
My system is only three days old so not a lot of history


----------



## Hossamoto (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the VIP722K and was surprised the fan ran all the time. Even with both receiver sides turned off. I woke up this morning with the room temp at about 65 degrees F* and the fan was running with the receiver power off. So I have plugged my Targus Laptop fan underneath it, and we'll see what that does. My HDD shows high temp of 140F and low of 75F. Guess maybe this will help.


----------



## cditty (Nov 27, 2009)

Hossamoto said:


> I have the VIP722K and was surprised the fan ran all the time. Even with both receiver sides turned off. I woke up this morning with the room temp at about 65 degrees F* and the fan was running with the receiver power off. So I have plugged my Targus Laptop fan underneath it, and we'll see what that does. My HDD shows high temp of 140F and low of 75F. Guess maybe this will help.


My fan runs all the time, but not at high speed. The only time it runs at high speed is that brief second during a reboot. My TV Stand has open shelving, though.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Here's what I did and it works really well. The top of the unit is cold to the touch and the temps dropped by 15 degrees.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dish-VIP-722-62...954?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e2097c02


----------

